# Christopher Dorner



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Anyone want to debate whats going on? I bet there will be a movie that comes out...


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Debate :?: The guy killed 3 people :!:


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

and the LAPD has opened fire on 3 people. There is no justifying what this guy is doing but its a crazy story. I bet he gets caught and does not go to court.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

He sure has the police in turmoil, but it not a 'shoot to kill' order....yeah, right! :roll:


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Here is the thing that gets me... 41 rounds were fired at a Toyota Tacoma occupied by two women delivering newspapers. Now these LAPD officers believed that Dorner was in the truck. How is it that only 1 round connected? Luckily for the 2 delivery women the LAPD shot 5 rounds into a residential homes front door and several other rounds found their way into surrounding trees and mailboxes... 

I think this guy has the LAPD kinda nervous.


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

And I'll bet the LAPD can still get AR-15s and 30 round clips even if Feinstein gets her bill ramrodded through.


----------



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

And doing a back ground check, or eliminating assault weapons would not have prevented this guy from obtaining the weapons he is using. I do not think he is anywhere near the mountains they are searching. Why would he light his truck on fire basically saying here I am come and get me. I think he has them nervous and is working on their stress level and wearing them down, they spent all night searching and stressing while he is resting up somewhere. It is sad but this guy will strike again. Mean time the LAPD is not getting a lot of rest and are stressing out big time. I hope they luck out and catch him before he hurts anyone else.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

And now the LAPD is throwing all of their training out the window, ignoring all of their regulations regarding the use of force, not to mention any and all laws regarding the use of deadly force, just because they feel a bit threatened by one of their own. Wow. It makes you wonder what all of the other "premier law enforcement agencies" will do when the real **** hits the fan.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

And now the 'Drones'.....


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

He's in a firefight in Big Bear right now. 2 officers shot. Cabin he's in is on fire. Hopfully nomore officers are hurt.

Update: Channel 2 just reported another officer was killed but a sniper got Dorner.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

So let's get this straight- a crazy a.. former cop is on a rampage with a vendetta against the people he worked for AND their families. Kills several people in the process, and is apparently willing to do anything he sees fit. And one of the Senators from the state this is happening in still thinks its a bad idea for the average citizen to have firearms that match or exceed the power of what the crazy, military trained former cop is carrying, with magazines to match? GIVE ME A BREAK!!! Perfect example of why magazine limits and bans on semi-auto rifles limits the ability of the average joe to protect himself.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

According to them you can feed bullets one at time and accomplish the same thing.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

martymcfly73 said:


> According to them you can feed bullets one at time and accomplish the same thing.


Warning shots will no longer be given. Every shot counts. :O•-:


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

.45 said:


> martymcfly73 said:
> 
> 
> > According to them you can feed bullets one at time and accomplish the same thing.
> ...


Very good point.


----------

